# Datnoid keepers????



## Datnoid Man (Aug 20, 2009)

Besides me are there any datnoid keepers here...*w3
If so post some awsome pics of your dats.
I'll start
* sorry for bad pics*
My NTT (Thin-bar datnoids)


















My Indo datnoid (IT)


















My American Tiger (silver)


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Your picture taking is rivaled only by mine,  those are great lookin fish, tell us about them , how large do they get. are they hard to get???*


----------



## Datnoid Man (Aug 20, 2009)

LOL thanks about that one Jim  Well datnoids are in the family of perch and they come from South east Asia. They live in fresh water. All datnoids reach different sizes. Because there are several species of them.
You have:
NTT thin bar
Indo IT
Ngt- New Guiana Tiger
Widebar pulcher
American tiger
The Indo, ntt, widebar should reach 15-18'' while the others reach 13-18''.
I will post the profiles soon.
NTT, Indo, and Silver are easy to get. While NGT and widebar are very rare and quite expensive


----------



## macskee (May 17, 2009)

these fish are awesome. i started with a 65 gallon tall with lake tanganyika cichlids until i got my first silver dat. they did not get along so the cichlids had to go back to the lfs. made room four 4 more dats. 3 silver and 1 ntt which does not seem to have acclimated to the group. he stays hidden in the logs and i havent seen him eat yet ( 2weeks). any suggestions. there are still 3 cichlids ( 2 calvus and 1 frontosa) that i cant seem to let go of yet but i am sure as the dats get bigger i will find a nice home for them. i love these dats


----------



## Datnoid Man (Aug 20, 2009)

macskee said:


> these fish are awesome. i started with a 65 gallon tall with lake tanganyika cichlids until i got my first silver dat. they did not get along so the cichlids had to go back to the lfs. made room four 4 more dats. 3 silver and 1 ntt which does not seem to have acclimated to the group. he stays hidden in the logs and i havent seen him eat yet ( 2weeks). any suggestions. there are still 3 cichlids ( 2 calvus and 1 frontosa) that i cant seem to let go of yet but i am sure as the dats get bigger i will find a nice home for them. i love these dats


wow sounds like a cool tank. I have 1 indo datnoid, 1 silver datnoid, and 2 ntt datnois. Pics?


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

i have a few, and many different species. the only ones i dont keep are ntt (never been a fan of the thin bars. ) 
oh and of course the ST because i dont have a million dollars to spend on one fish. lol


----------

